# Limits on Tops & Tails



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Saturday I had Rick Garcia(oklahoma), Joe Mike Losoya(Bay City), Richie Garza(Texas City) along with Leighton Keen to do some wade fishing. Plan was to target big girls in the morning and try and fill the box and have some fun in the afternoon. North winds blew all night and for the better half of the day and had East bay all messed up. Found green water in a few place on the South Shoreline and gave it a go. By noonish we had just two trout, each about 23 inches in the boat and one monster that got away. I wasn't there to witness, but from what I heard she was a beast..... Came in for lunch and to rest before our afternoon. Winds changed from the north and started blowing out of the SSE and I had a great feeling about the afternoon wade. We climbed back in the boat as it was time to go after a box full and leave the big girls for another day. We pulled up and everyone hopped out of the boat to start making wades in different directions and Leighton stayed on so whoever got into the fish, he could contact the others to head that way. Around 5:30 the light switch turned on and it was a feeding frenzy. Leighton got everyones attention and within 20 minutes all five of us were lined up hooked up with fish. This lasted for about 2 hours and we left them biting to get some pictures before the sun went down. We fished for about an hour throwing plastics at them catching a fish almost every cast. Then decided to see what the top water action would be like and it was much of the same, but we got tired of fighting the hooks(I know that sounds bad, but that's just how it was) so we changed back to lures and released fish for the last 45 minutes we fishing. Ended up with 40 trout and 12 reds on the day and some great pictures, great memories, with a great group of guys. These fish won't be doing this forever, so book now and get in on the action!!
www.run-n-gunadventures.com [email protected] 979-240-5312


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*Get the Corn-Meal*

That's a heck of a haul..... Great job....EWV8434


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Suuuhhhhweeet!!! Very nice catches. Thats the stuff my dreams are made of. Congrats on some nice fish. I smell a fish fry acomin.

Mike


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow! nice!


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

Guess I'll have to take up hunting or something else, appears no more fish left.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Nice! I'm waiting for the wind to lay some and it should be on!
--Hop


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## wadenkid (Jan 9, 2006)

> Guess I'll have to take up hunting or something else, appears no more fish left.


You should be fine fishing still. I know there are some left out there, because we released about 15 trout and 5 or 6 reds just on the walk back to the boat.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Beautiful stringers guys........congrats.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

nice stringers!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Impressive!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

NIce haul Guys.. Good Fortures to all.

I knew I should of went this week..


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

The multiple limit work out. Great for the biceps.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice catch guys! I know what your talking about on that feeding freenzy! On our way in on saturday we hit a shoreline in east bay and had the same reaction except these fish were all jack's and redfish. Fishing is great right now get on it people!!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow congrats


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Good catch bro


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

It's nice to see that "Drum Point" finally got his moneys worth! :cheers:


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

****, nice!


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

Boy that Leighton sure can find the fish. Talk to Nick and we might could go Tuesday afternoon and flounder after we fish. It depends on how high the tide is at dark. Nice bunch of fish Daniel.



TK


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Way to go guys! Thats a nice mess of fish right there!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

awesome!!!!

The late afternoon bite is great right now. Hopefully the morning will start getting good soon, tournament weigh-ins are too early to catch that late bite.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW! Nice haul...


----------



## CRK (Mar 4, 2008)

I just talked to Daniel this mourning and he said they hammered em yesterday mourning again. I can't wait to get out there.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

huge stringer


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

_Yesterday afternoon we went back to the same area and had pretty much the same results. Two of us decided we'd throw just top waters and get some good video and another threw plastics. It got crazy again about an hour or so before dark. So much happening on top of the water, I couldn't see my top water, could just hear it and then BAM, rod getting jerked out of my hand. We had a great time and got some good footage. Will try and get a pic of yesterdays fish up as soon as I get some time. Had 15 trout and 6 reds and could of had more if we wanted to, but were to busy videoing and having a good time. Contact me if you want to get in on some of this great afternoon fishing while it last!!_


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

WOW! I need a stringer full of fish like that!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is the picture from Sunday afternoons fish!


----------



## Shiner_B (Apr 2, 2008)

Good job...nice stringers!


----------

